# Hong Kong or Singapore



## subseastu (Sep 23, 2013)

I'm thinking about taking the wife away for a short break (about 5 days) to either Honkers or Singers. I've been away for her birthday and our 10yr anniversary so a treat is in order, I'm told.

I was in Singers a few years ago but that was through work and didn't get alot of time off so I'm unsure about any of the tourist stuff. The same can be said about Honkers as well but I was there maybe 14 years ago.

One thing I know is Singers is very clean and to my mind doesn't have an awful lot of character to it. they cleaned up Clark quay for instance, Peoples park is a concrete slab next to a shopping mall etc. Honkers I vaguly remember to have more about it. 

I'm open to suggestions, pros and cons of each place. So any ideas / recommendations folks.

Ta


----------



## plannermann (Mar 10, 2014)

How about Bangers?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

plannermann said:


> How about Bangers?


If you are referring to Thailand, this is not the time to travel there. Much violence due to political unrest.

Or if you mean English Bangers,,,, They can be found at Barretto's Deli in Angeles City and also Subic bay area..


----------



## subseastu (Sep 23, 2013)

Jet Lag said:


> If you are referring to Thailand, this is not the time to travel there. Much violence due to political unrest.
> 
> Or if you mean English Bangers,,,, They can be found at Barretto's Deli in Angeles City and also Subic bay area..


Where in subic??


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Hong Kong of course has the big Disneyland park and several other worthy tourist destinations if that is what you are looking for. I have not met a Filipina yet...regardless of her age...that does not want to go to Disneyland...

There are so many tourist attractions in Hong Kong, it would take a full month to see them all. Try a quick and easy Google search of the top ten attractions in Hong Kong and you will see what I mean.

Singapore on the other hand may not be as touristy but it has a lot to see such as landscaped gardens and such...


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

My wife and I did our belated Honeymoon to Hong Kong, and later Singapore and Kuala Lumpur. She says Hong Kong wins hands down...much more to do, Disneyland, Ocean Park Hong Hong (best of the O.P.'s), Fantastic shopping and open markets....Filipinas LOVE shopping! Just much more fun and varied. Also if you go there I suggest few days in Macau. The Venetian is Incredible (really treated us Awesome for honeymooners) and the Portuguese influenced architecture and town section was great. Singapore is clean and easy to get around on the sub-train to different district and such and shopping, ...coole st thing is the Sept F1 race but killer pricey. Enjoy!


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Nickleback99 said:


> My wife and I did our belated Honeymoon to Hong Kong, and later Singapore and Kuala Lumpur. She says Hong Kong wins hands down...much more to do, Disneyland, Ocean Park Hong Hong (best of the O.P.'s), Fantastic shopping and open markets....Filipinas LOVE shopping! Just much more fun and varied. Also if you go there I suggest few days in Macau. The Venetian is Incredible (really treated us Awesome for honeymooners) and the Portuguese influenced architecture and town section was great. Singapore is clean and easy to get around on the sub-train to different district and such and shopping, ...coole st thing is the Sept F1 race but killer pricey. Enjoy!


Having been to both I would vote for Hong Kong. Singapore is nice and opted for the day tour of Malaysia to pass the time.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Cebu Citizen said:


> Hong Kong of course has the big Disneyland park and several other worthy tourist destinations if that is what you are looking for. I have not met a Filipina yet...regardless of her age...that does not want to go to Disneyland...
> 
> There are so many tourist attractions in Hong Kong, it would take a full month to see them all. Try a quick and easy Google search of the top ten attractions in Hong Kong and you will see what I mean.
> 
> Singapore on the other hand may not be as touristy but it has a lot to see such as landscaped gardens and such...


Singapore is touristy enough  and has more garden space vs concrete Hong Kong 

universal studios, night safari, river safari ... and nearby Malaysia hosts Lego land and so and so

Official Singapore Tourism Website - YourSingapore.com


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

ecureilx said:


> Singapore is touristy enough  and has more garden space vs concrete Hong Kong
> 
> universal studios, night safari, river safari ... and nearby Malaysia hosts Lego land and so and so
> 
> Official Singapore Tourism Website - YourSingapore.com


Nice website...thanks for sharing this info...


----------

